# Help



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I can hear a high pitched sound when chestnut is breathing. She isn’t coughing or sneezing. Today i saw light green poop.. and she also rlly clingy today.. help!! Is she sick?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like she's not eating. When was the last time she laid an egg?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sounds like she's not eating. When was the last time she laid an egg?


Her crop is full and she laid yesterday


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll holler at someone. He might have a better idea.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would just continue to observe Chestnut for a few days. Since she is eating, drinking and laying eggs, everything sounds normal.
Check her crop early in the morning before she eats and feel if her crop is empty.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> I would just continue to observe Chestnut for a few days. Since she is eating, drinking and laying eggs, everything sounds normal.
> Check her crop early in the morning before she eats and feel if her crop is empty.


It was empty.. and her voice sounds more high pitched than before


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes they can get a tiny bit of grass caught that will cause that high pitched sound. There's nothing to worry about when that happens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sometimes they can get a tiny bit of grass caught that will cause that high pitched sound. There's nothing to worry about when that happens.


There’s no grass it’s covered with snow


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

As long as she is eating, drinking, scratching around etc...there's nothing to worry about. The pitch of your voice changes daily, same with a chicken sometimes.


----------

